# Are you a Harbor Freight "Gold" Customer?



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I got my monthly Harbor Freight ad in the mail yesterday, and the ad listed that it was now a "gold" customer. Despite the supposedly precious metal status, I'm not convinced this is anything other than another plot to get me into their store to grab another freebie (and maybe extend my blog series).

Out of curiosity, did anyone else get the same ad, or know if there is in fact anything special about this so called "gold" status?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I never pay attention to the ads so I can't really comment but I do purchase from them from time to time I am very selective on what I buy.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

Yelp thought the same thing. Around 5 years or more ago ,I bought their 110 v. chipper. About 3/4" diameter Oak limbs, is about all it will take on hard wood. 1" or so say on Silver Maples. Although I am not completely sorry I bought it, it could have more power. And after replacing the motor in my Craftsman TS, and then seeing what it can do, I intend to see what a bigger motor would cost for this chipper. The price that is advertised on the front page of that flier is cheaper than I payed when I bought mine.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I have not yet received the ad. Gold status means deeper discounts than non-gold.


----------



## TraylorPark (Jan 9, 2014)

I too received gold status and keep in mind that I just signed up for the mailing list and this is the first direct mailing I have gotten from them. So I'd venture to guess that everyone on the mailing list is now GOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDEN.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm a Harbor Freight "Recycled Paper" Customer
I did recently buy a touch up spray gun though, 
maybe I have moved up to a "Recycled Plastic" customer now.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I also got the gold status upgrade in the mail last week. I don't think it ends up being anything too different from the normal sale price or price plus coupon.


----------

